# HELP!light not working



## phatpharmer (Sep 10, 2007)

hi guys I just got a used 400w Metal Halide from work but its not working it came without aplug so I added one but when I plug it in nothing, so please help I need to get this working thx Phatpharmer


----------



## Bubby (Sep 10, 2007)

What colored wires are coming out of the ballast?

Is there a sticker with a diagram for the wires?


----------



## phatpharmer (Sep 10, 2007)

Theres 3 wires white,green,black theres no diagram but I notice it says wired for 347 volts what ever that means also I opened it and all the wires seem to hooked to the same colour wires hopefully this helps thx Phatpharmer


----------



## Bubby (Sep 10, 2007)

:confused2:

When you attached the plug, is it possible you attached the black/white to the wrong pins?

How are you testing this anyways, it has a bulb?

edit: Maybe that's why they stopped using it at work :laugh:


----------



## phatpharmer (Sep 10, 2007)

Buddy thx for the help the plug I bought had an 8ft cord with it so I just wired the plug and cord to the light wht to wht blk to blk gre to gre thx Phatpharmer


----------



## Bubby (Sep 10, 2007)

Can't think of what I'd do different :confused2: sounds like a bunk ballast. Goodluck with it!

Wait.. it has a ballast right? You don't just have a hood?


----------



## HGB (Sep 10, 2007)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I notice it says wired for 347 volts what ever that means



means it wont work on 110   if it's a multi tap ballast one can fix that problem :hubba: 

grow on


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

Does this light have an energy converting ballast?


----------



## phatpharmer (Sep 10, 2007)

HGB Hi it is a multi tap ballast, how can I fix this problem and is it why the lights not working thx for the help Phatpharmer


----------



## Growdude (Sep 11, 2007)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> HGB Hi it is a multi tap ballast, how can I fix this problem and is it why the lights not working thx for the help Phatpharmer


 
A multitap ballist should have other wires not being used, somtimes the wire itself is marked with 120, 240, 480.
Here is a generic diagram that might help.
But all you need to do is take the 120v from the cord and hook it to the 120v wire tap of the transformer instead of the 347v tap.all other wires will be the same.


----------



## phatpharmer (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Grow Dude that worked i just switched the 347 wire to the 120 wire and boom presto we had light thanks saved me buying a light as I got this one from work for free thx again Phat pharmer


----------



## Growdude (Sep 11, 2007)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Thanks Grow Dude that worked i just switched the 347 wire to the 120 wire and boom presto we had light thanks saved me buying a light as I got this one from work for free thx again Phat pharmer


 
Thats great glad it worked.


----------

